# EYEHATEGOD Dec. 6th in DENVER



## severegout (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup... for the first time in quite a while... EYEHATEGOD will be playing in DENVER Dec. 6th and the Marquis... anyone else planning on going to this show? If so please get at me...


----------



## sprout (Nov 21, 2009)

I am seeing them here in LA!


----------



## Rstank (Nov 24, 2009)

I want to go.......this is bullshit!


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm going in Portland!


----------



## menu (Nov 29, 2009)

Im actually in CO for the holidays. good to know. thanks for spreading the word. Cephalic carnage and catheter are playing too I think


----------



## severegout (Nov 30, 2009)

hey if you see me at the show come say hi!


----------



## sprout (Dec 13, 2009)

Snuck in to the show tonight. Good thing because paying 20 dollars for such a mediocre show would have really upset me.
The bands EHG played with were almost as laughable as the people who shelled out the bones to see them.


----------



## menu (Dec 13, 2009)

fuck!!!! I totally spaced this show. damn it


----------



## severegout (Dec 13, 2009)

haha yeah bands that played with EHG in Denver sucked way hard... but it was worth the $13 to see them play for 2 hours and talk about scoring/shooting dope.


----------



## menu (Dec 15, 2009)

hahaha. damn junkies.


----------



## Pizzacrust (Dec 20, 2009)

Fuck, i saw them in Seattle, SO FUCKING GOOD

im glad i was able to catch it cause i was low on money
they might never tour again
old ass motherfuckers


----------



## hg14 (Dec 22, 2009)

fuck, wish I went, to LA ta see them, oh well next time. but were the shows good ?


----------



## hg14 (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been listening to lately outlaw order mp3s. anyone else


----------

